# My (fresh) girl-friend has a birthday.. Photoshop-cake!



## Ducky (Oct 6, 2009)

worked around 4 hours on this.. Made from completely White blank paper(or pixels of you insist).






Anyway.. ill put it on a gift card and give it to her with a flower\chocolate next time we go out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

PLEASE TELL ME WHAT TO CHANGE \ DO!

I need your help to make it look better (if it can look better.)


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 6, 2009)

Hmm looks really nice good job, the only thing that I would change is where it says ducky, I would wrap the y and the other letters hanging over the edge of the platter down a little bit so it looks more 3-Dimensional. Better than I could do though lol.


----------



## Oh Really? (Oct 6, 2009)

How is she "fresh"? Did she just come out of the oven or something? 
But seriously, why don't you make your own cake instead of photoshopping one lol. Unless she is into that kind of stuff. But I know every girl I know would appreciate a real cake rather than a piece of paper with a cake printed on it.
Just my opinion


----------



## Ducky (Oct 6, 2009)

Fresh as new , But I laughed on the over part.
The ducky thing is just so it won't be steald easily , so i'm making you people a hard job


----------



## imapterodactyl (Oct 6, 2009)

The number of candles should reflect her age, so you should fix that... unless she's 12, in which case, good job! That is, if you're somewhere around 12 too. If not, then somebody call the police!




EDIT: I see by your profile that you're 15, so hopefully she's not actually turning 12.


----------



## Law (Oct 6, 2009)

It's nice, but unless this is an internet girlfriend we're talking about you should probably go and bake a real cake. Rainbow Cake usually causes all sorts of surprises once it's cut into, assuming you have a nice thick layer of icing on top/around the sides so there aren't parts of the cake giving away the surprise.


----------



## Popcorn Fairy (Oct 6, 2009)

Does she have that fresh new girlfriend smell?


----------



## dinofan01 (Oct 6, 2009)

I hate to be mean but it looks like a chocolate brick and I'm sure she would appreciate a real cake more. instead of wasting your 4 hours maybe you can make a real life cake that looks like the image and give the image to her on the card. I'm sure she'll think you put alot of effort into it like that.


----------



## Ducky (Oct 7, 2009)

I belive that a gift card would last for a longer time.. if she'll re-open the gift card say in half a year.. she'll remember that day and laugh\enjoy it.
^^^^ assuming she saves it.

besides that , i'm giving some chocolate and a flower with it so...


----------



## jaxxster (Oct 7, 2009)

Lee's a boys name?


----------



## GameSoul (Oct 7, 2009)

You know, girls like guys who can work their magic with the oven. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, also the word "Lee" looks flat and that gives it the "chocolate brick" feel. Try to make the cake more round at least.


----------



## Rogue Trader (Oct 7, 2009)

Make a real cake, seriously, goes down a storm.  Plus, once you perfect it, it's a completely reusable skill-birthdays, valentines, anniversaries- cakes all year round! (make them different though).


----------



## Wabsta (Oct 7, 2009)

Rogue Trader said:
			
		

> Make a real cake, seriously, goes down a storm.  Plus, once you perfect it, it's a completely reusable skill-birthdays, valentines, anniversaries- cakes all year round! (make them different though).


This.
I once baked my GF a cake, and now she still tells me every now and then about how awesome that was.


----------



## OSW (Oct 7, 2009)

wabsta said:
			
		

> Rogue Trader said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I baked my GF a giant cake for her 21st bday, and everyone loved it (most ppl had seconds and some took pieces home 0_0) but she didn't really appreciate it that much... fuck...


----------



## Ducky (Oct 7, 2009)

shes a pretty new girl friend and we met kinda after her birthday.. anyway I promised i'd make her something for her birthday , but I dont want to make something with way too much effort for someone I dont really know yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Plus a flower and some chocolates with this on a gift card.. Must be atleast nice.


----------

